# Do girls have autism



## Corpun (Oct 3, 2022)

I read somewhere once an overwhelming number of autists are men, which sounds super sexist that the tism isn't spreading equally to both sexes. Can girls actually be autistic and are the autist girls faking it for clout?

Have you ever even met an autist girl, don't think I ever have.


----------



## Weed Eater (Oct 3, 2022)

One thing I've heard from the autism crowd, specifically when it comes to women and girls, is the idea that women are better at "masking" their autism because it's socially ingrained in us as human females to be social and "fit in" to the social crowd. Add to the fact that autism studies have primarily been focused on boys and men, so the signs of autism aren't as clear to the specialists because all they know is to look out for the symptoms in boys, which can and will be highly different from autism symptoms in girls.


----------



## smeckt (Oct 3, 2022)

they go by the pc term "horse girls"


----------



## Apochrypha (Oct 3, 2022)

Yes. We are just better at pretending we don't have it in order to assimilate. Unlike the men. 

There are many women who have it but it often goes ignored or misdiagnosed from a young age since people still mistake it as "womanly behavior."


----------



## Rabid Northman (Oct 3, 2022)

Men get autism at something like four times the rate compared to women so it makes sense you'd run into them less. We don't know the cause of autism but one theory revolves around the sex differences in brain with men being more prone due to their brain structure. Until we know the cause it's hard to explain the ratio, but since my pet theory is that it's exposure to Internet forums and anime then the reason for the ratio is pretty clear.


----------



## DumbDude43 (Oct 3, 2022)

men get autism
women get cluster b


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Oct 3, 2022)

DumbDude43 said:


> men get autism
> women get cluster b


exactly. most women who actually have autism have been misdiagnosed as BPD, DID, whatever.
because Asperger's has been coded as a male syndrome, and Borderline has been coded as a female disorder.

plenty o' chix have the 'tism, but they have been misdiagnosed, and thus are being incorrectly treated.

@smeckt  i used to have an autistic friend, 
 and to avoid eye contact she would walk around in one of those horse masks that were popular on reddit.


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Oct 3, 2022)

"Do girls have autism"
You managed to get here, just look around


----------



## Load Bearing Drywall (Oct 3, 2022)

The most recent reputable research is something like 3 or 2 to 1 male to female, because genetics are sexist and men get fucked if they get a shitty x chromosome.

Note that there's a huge amount of garbage pozzing a lot of recent research (anything that counts self diagnosis/identifying as autistic) , so even if you meet an a girl who says she has autism, it's way more likely she has garden variety anxiety/awkwardness, childhood trauma, obsessive compulsive disorder, or is a cluster B trying to choose a cooler identity. You can thank historical cow Amanda Baggs for this fuckery.

There's some truth to women have it harder getting diagnosed, because a lot of first line psych still thinks only boys get the tism, and there's a bunch of complicated history with how the DSM (the shrink manual) has defined autism/aspergers over the years as well aa how the diagnosis got inflated on the lower end of the spectrum because of how insurance covers more services for autism than other disabilities.

But I've seen several peer reviewed papers that have roughly the same dx rate for referrals to specialist psych in multiple countries/clinical settings - it's about 30% of suspected cases for both sexes in the non-retarded adult cohort.

One of the reasons you don't notice as many women is because sperg women are socially retarded _as compared to other girls._ They have similar social skills to normal men, because women are punished far more severely for stepping socially out of line and have a greater capacity for complicated social skills at baseline.

They learn to mimic to some extent, so you might not notice if you only interact with them superficially or they go into careers where being a weirdo isn't as big of a deal - they come off more as eccentric or rude than full on male autist. Masking discourse is really fucking retarded in and of itself, because the internet had misunderstood "constant self monitoring to appear superficially normal to casual observers" as "women can be autistic without anyone knowing because they're sooooo good at pretending to be normal".

The true and honest female autist is never going to be 100% indistinguishable from a normie because they, like male autists, can't understand, interpret or even recognise many non-verbal social cues and communication. You can't mimic what you can't see. A lot of them find workarounds based on the cues they do understand, but it's more like how a blind person learns how to navigate around without sight. That's still not being able to see. (And a lot of autists are somewhat if not totally faceblind, so they can't recognise facial expressions let alone interpret them)

(edited to fix the most embarrassing typos from phone posting. I'm sure I missed some)


----------



## Watcher (Oct 3, 2022)

Corpun said:


> I read somewhere once an overwhelming number of autists are men, which sounds super sexist that the tism isn't spreading equally to both sexes. Can girls actually be autistic and are the autist girls faking it for clout?
> 
> Have you ever even met an autist girl, don't think I ever have.


I did briefly date an autistic girl for a few weeks. It wasn't that far off from dating a normal girl. She didn't show a lot of emotion with facial expressions and was obsessed with Disney films from the 1990s. (Would have long diatribes about Ferngully and Anastasia). She was also a fairly good artist.

I was fine with all of this I watched all these films as a kid but what I didn't really like is she wasn't interested in these films intellectually. She had this purely consoomer mindset towards them. I was more interested in things like the creation of these films and things like the real world history of Anastasia but she was completely uninterested. She also had a lot of impulsive behaviors like she took drugs and admitted to doing petty crimes in the past. Eventually she broke it off because she got obsessed with this place she visited and said she wanted to move there. Completely lost interest in me. She also returned the presents I gifted her. Wasn't a relationship I was very fond of and once I found another gf a few months later I mostly forgot about her. 

In general I think a lot of it wasn't specifically autism just a lack of social cues and not a lot of curiosity. I've met regular women with these issues as well. I think the autism was more related to how she would fixate on things, like childrens films and later places she wanted to move to and habitually excluded others from these interests. I do agree that women with autism tend to not show it as much as men as I wouldn't have assumed she had autism if she didn't tell me.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Oct 3, 2022)

People also find women more attractive so a girl awkwardly fumbling around socially will be seen as more endearing rather than creepy.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 3, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> People also find women more attractive so a girl awkwardly fumbling around socially will be seen as more endearing rather than creepy.


I agree with this. I saw those qualities as more cute and charming since most girls I've dated tend to have more boring interests. Once I got to know her though it did eventually start to grate on me.


----------



## Chongqing (Oct 3, 2022)

Imagine a girl who is quiet, easily confused, only like what she likes, doesn't like to explain her weirdness. 

Honestly, I think I could date a woman for months without ever picking up on her being autistic.


----------



## The Luigi Player (Oct 3, 2022)

Chongqing said:


> Imagine a girl who is quiet, easily confused, only like what she likes, doesn't like to explain her weirdness.
> 
> Honestly, I think I could date a woman for months without ever picking up on her being autistic.


if the girl had a dick, would you still pick up?


----------



## Uberpenguin (Oct 3, 2022)

You see, the problem is that since all women are insane, it becomes difficult to tell actual mental illness from normal womanly function. Thankfully so long as they're woman shaped and have a uterus they've met their minimum requirement as a woman in modern society, they don't actually need ambition or higher psychological function to fulfill their necessary role, so nobody really cares about the rest of the details.

They can be timid weirdos and so long as they're woman and they're present the check boxes are all ticked. That's why useless trannies are so keen on taking their spot.

Anyways, our own Cynthia Hanson/Wogglebugloveproductions is a low-mid functioning autist. She's been around the site since 2014 obsessing over her cockroach father/lover/friend/hero/god The Wogglebug. I can hear her nasally voice in my head right now, telling me this is Cynthia Hanson with another update video.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Oct 3, 2022)

I've seen a few autistic girls. They had trouble understanding what was normal behaviour and would do things that made adults uncomfortable. They also all had excellent recall - they never forgot a face or a name.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 3, 2022)

If no one's around to hear me REEEEEEE, does that mean I don't have autism?


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Oct 3, 2022)

No, they have NVLD instead.


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (Oct 3, 2022)

Sarcastic sockpuppet said:


> "Do girls have autism"
> You managed to get here, just look around


Everyone knows there are no girls on the internet.


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Oct 3, 2022)

From all I've read about women with autism it's almost as if they don't have it, their only complaints really being felling weird, and maybe some sensory issues that someone without autism could have. They're not complete social rejects who have no chance of a fulfilling romantic relationship or other close meaningful connections like high functioning male autists, which is typically their chief complaint. I've met legitimately autistic women, however very few could be classified as properly high functioning, they're not at all like the one's you meet online. I'm of the opinion that autism in general is very uncommon in women, and if high functioning autism is a thing it really only applies to men, because any woman who apparently has it is just a regular woman.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Oct 3, 2022)

I find autistic women in knitting/sewing circles. Their hobby is functional, and follows established patterns for a set period to produce known works - while also eschewing society and social interaction over mechanistically repeating simple routines over and over. YMMV.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 4, 2022)

Look through any tag on Tumblr and try telling me all those bizarre headcanons weren't made by autistic women. Would a non-autistic woman make 20 detailed posts a day about how a character combs their hair?


----------



## FatalTater (Oct 4, 2022)

Wait, a girls-with-autism thread_ without_ Dorian Bridges (Of Herbs and Altars on youtube) being mentioned?
This cannot be!


----------



## Load Bearing Drywall (Oct 4, 2022)

Kujo Jotaro said:


> From all I've read about women with autism it's almost as if they don't have it, their only complaints really being felling weird, and maybe some sensory issues that someone without autism could have. They're not complete social rejects who have no chance of a fulfilling romantic relationship or other close meaningful connections like high functioning male autists, which is typically their chief complaint. I've met legitimately autistic women, however very few could be classified as properly high functioning, they're not at all like the one's you meet online. I'm of the opinion that autism in general is very uncommon in women, and if high functioning autism is a thing it really only applies to men, because any woman who apparently has it is just a regular woman.



Don't confuse the munchies with women with legitimate aspergers, and don't conflate being an incel with being autistic.

Fwiw I know multiple diagnosed spergs in happy marriages, male and female. Sure, it's harder for them in many ways, but all relationships are work.

If you're an autistic man, you're not able to see how autustic women experience more social concequences and isolation for their atypical behaviors, because like I said above, autistic women are disabled when compared to _other women. _It's just a fact of life  that women have more intricate and complicated social rules in their relationships, and far more is expected of them in the social and emotional realm in society.

The reason Troons shouldn't compete in women's sports is the same reason doing a 1:1 comparison of autustic men to autistic women is retarded. It's why you see a lot of autistic women with male friends and in male dominated hobbies, because their social abilities are closer to the level of normal dudes.


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Oct 4, 2022)

Load Bearing Drywall said:


> It's why you see a lot of autistic women with male friends and in male dominated hobbies, because their social abilities are closer to the level of normal dudes.


And the male autists sit in corners alone, so how exactly did you prove my points wrong? I really have no dog in this fight, I'm just stating what I've seen from women who claim to have autsim diagnosis's.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Oct 4, 2022)

Yes. There is just a misdiagnosis problem with female autists. Many of them are just misdiagnosed as something else (including gender dysphoria).


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Oct 5, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> One thing I've heard from the autism crowd, specifically when it comes to women and girls, is the idea that women are better at "masking" their autism because it's socially ingrained in us as human females to be social and "fit in" to the social crowd. Add to the fact that autism studies have primarily been focused on boys and men, so the signs of autism aren't as clear to the specialists because all they know is to look out for the symptoms in boys, which can and will be highly different from autism symptoms in girls.



You gave me a fucking epiphany.

As the video explains, women can _mask_ well. They _copy_ others and fit in nicely, even when autism impairs their ability to do so. Men do not seem as able to do so, except on a superficial level. However, autistic women are still autistic, they're just given much more leeway to be weird, oblivious, and so on, in addition to that leg up they have.

Autistic men, indeed, 'copy women' (or more accurately seek to be mistaken as one) to enjoy that lower standard for themselves, it seems. A lot of the exceptional, trans shitheads that we're all thinking of seem rather autistic indeed, and I've seen more and more people thinking transitioning is an autistic cope for men.

But what about autistic women? I recently read an old feminist blog that talks about trans suicide rates _in detail. _Among results such as "no, the suicide rate isn't 41%, but it is even higher among people who report mental illnesses" was a breakdown of who is helped, and how much, by transitioning and even passing. In particular was the following two lines paint an interesting picture:


> 1) The data suggest that natal females seem not to be helped at all, in terms of self harm, by being either “stealth” trans or passing as male.  (This is the opposite finding from that of natal males.)
> 
> 2) For people on the trans masculine spectrum, however, our data suggest that this protective effect may not exist or, in some cases, may work in the opposite direction



If we consider that autistic women also have a higher chance to be trans, just like autistic men, and assume a lower rate of trans masculine females being identified as autistic as their non trans cohort is, that would explain why women who pass as manly aren't helped, or indeed are hurt, by being seen as and held to the standards men are held to.

Holy shit. Autism explains it all. Autism makes people not fully understand the world and their place in it, and sexual differences in social standards mask it. Autism also makes people take gender shit at face value, trust in it, and seek to use it to make it all better. Fuck.

Comedy Zen moment: an undiagnosed cohort of autistic women might explain "basic", since their whole thing is to copy, and basic women tend to do that themselves. Huh. Maybe with more understanding we could some day cure autism, troons, and basic bitches.


----------



## Retink Retunk (Oct 5, 2022)

I'm guessing most of them fake it just for attention but some definitely do have it. You know who.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Oct 5, 2022)

Retink Retunk said:


> I'm guessing most of them fake it just for attention but some definitely do have it. You know who.


My avatar is the face I made when I realized there are likely women "faking autism for attention" _who are themselves actually autistic. _


----------



## Psyduck (Oct 5, 2022)

They smell awful and theyre also pudgy, as unattractive as their male counterparts


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 5, 2022)

It's more of a male thing because genetics.

Also I heard autistic males have it worse because of the way modern "society" works.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Oct 6, 2022)

if you don't know you clearly haven't been here long enough


----------



## Grand Phoenix (Oct 6, 2022)

I’ve met two. Both were reasonably attractive (not fat or butterfaces) and definitely were on the spectrum. Weird noises from them too, but still probably less annoying than some of the guys with it.


----------



## ATI Escapee (Oct 6, 2022)

I am very good at recognizing patterns. I was raised in a heavily autistic family. I observed other people and learned how often people blink, make eye contact, break eye contact, how many seconds to look away before returning to face to face via conversation, and take notes on people I meet (likes, dislikes, recent events, etc) and review it before seeing them again so I can have a normal conversation that looks like I am engaged and care. I do care, but not in the 'normal' way apparently. Lol. I also have strange talents but am absolutely retarded in other areas like tying my shoes properly and differentiating between the letter 'g' and 'j'. I pick up other languages quickly. I am an ass burger female, as it turns out.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Oct 7, 2022)

ATI Escapee said:


> I am very good at recognizing patterns. I was raised in a heavily autistic family. I observed other people and learned how often people blink, make eye contact, break eye contact, how many seconds to look away before returning to face to face via conversation, and take notes on people I meet (likes, dislikes, recent events, etc) and review it before seeing them again so I can have a normal conversation that looks like I am engaged and care. I do care, but not in the 'normal' way apparently. Lol. I also have strange talents but am absolutely retarded in other areas like tying my shoes properly and differentiating between the letter 'g' and 'j'. I pick up other languages quickly. I am an ass burger female, as it turns out.








						Ian's Shoelace Site – Ian Knot (Ian's Fast Shoelace Knot)
					

Tutorial for tying the “Ian Knot”, the world's fastest shoelace knot.



					www.fieggen.com
				




Let's do a friendly experiment. Does this take on optimal knot tying help or hurt?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 7, 2022)

A lot of autistic people have issues with motor skills. Even the really high functioning ones.


----------



## Ingmar Aspergman (Oct 7, 2022)

A friend of mine says that apparently girls with ASD have brains more comparable to NT men than to sperg men which makes sense. 

That being said as a POS myself I do get annoyed when women bitch about getting treated like freaks when they would’ve probably eaten lead by now as a man. I have noticed that most media about autism have female leads because it’s a lot easier to market a cute quirky girl than the realistic male sperg which does make me seethe


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Oct 7, 2022)

No, they don't,  its always cluster b, even if they say they have autism or asperger just assume BPD


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Oct 7, 2022)

Yes, girls get autism too, and they're adorkable. You can get them to suck your dick by pretending to know some facts about trains or astrology or some shit.   
Normally I am not in favor of sexual activities with the mentally retarded but it's ok if they're spergs.


----------



## ATI Escapee (Oct 7, 2022)

doodoocaca said:


> Ian's Shoelace Site – Ian Knot (Ian's Fast Shoelace Knot)
> 
> 
> Tutorial for tying the “Ian Knot”, the world's fastest shoelace knot.
> ...


I could not tell wtf is happening in that gif, it is like magic lol. I did learn the "correct" way of shoe tying eventually (truthfully it was kinda painful and to this day I get small kids asking me why I tie shoes so slow when they ask me for help kek) so I had to really sit and figure out that gif.

And now I know why mine are always crooked. Neat.

But I just wear flip flops 75% of the time


----------



## Titos (Oct 7, 2022)

No but they do have cooties.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Oct 8, 2022)

lol go to Beauty Parlor and ask.  You'll get a lotta gals ready and willing to show their sperg pride badge, they know what they are and they are here to be autistic on the premium site for autistics.  God bless those spergs.   



Titos said:


> No but they do have cooties.


This is also correct.


----------



## ash9990 (Oct 8, 2022)

Yeah, one weird girl started school in the middle of semester. Very sweet and sociable, even to the anti-social student that everyone stayed away from. I don't think autist females have the same sense of danger other females have.


----------



## Commissar Fuklaw (Oct 8, 2022)

My wife didn't know she was autistic until I told her, and then she bombarded me with messages during a two day long epiphany rant. She'd mask to appear normal for several days and then shut down, which I've broken her out of by showing that I didn't care and to be a spaz. Her thoughts are more masculine (still a woman though with every annoying thing they do), fixates on interests, stresses when she has appointments by doing nothing hours ahead, gets flustered by her inability to prioritise, is naive to peoples behaviour and intentions, has sensory issues so wears sunglasses and sometimes ear plugs when in busy places like shopping malls.

I'd recommend getting yourself an autism if you want to trade dealing with stupid female bullshit for stupid autism bullshit.


----------



## retard strength (Oct 8, 2022)

Yes and she will back you into the corner and she will tell you about the god damn Wogglebug or Principal Skinner, or their Lion King/Warrior Cat oc, or Knuckles the Hedgehog mpreg hyperfixation.

It's all fun and games until you have to actually meet the based tardwife.

(Preemptively putting a "said mostly with endearment" note, because of said autism)

editing to note that some of the most intense high functioning autism I have seen in women online can actually be found in the Sims community, especially 2 and 3. Specifically with historical content modding and stories, or royal family modding and stories, among other things.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 8, 2022)

retard strength said:


> Yes and she will back you into the corner and she will tell you about the god damn Wogglebug or Principal Skinner, or their Lion King/Warrior Cat oc, or Knuckles the Hedgehog mpreg hyperfixation.
> 
> It's all fun and games until you have to actually meet the based tardwife.
> 
> ...


You can also find a lot of girlspergs in the Skyrim and Stardew Valley modding communities.


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Oct 8, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> One thing I've heard from the autism crowd, specifically when it comes to women and girls, is the idea that women are better at "masking" their autism because it's socially ingrained in us as human females to be social and "fit in" to the social crowd.


That's interesting to me because it used to be that men we're the ones to masked how they are feeling socially but now man are allowed to Express there feelings out in public it's not socially ingrained in them anymore. I wonder if a high functional autistic man 85 years ago would have better at masking his autism compared to the ones now


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 8, 2022)

Johnny Eastwood cash said:


> That's interesting to me because it used to be that men we're the ones to masked how they are feeling socially but now man are allowed to Express there feelings out in public it's not socially ingrained in them anymore. I wonder if a high functional autistic man 85 years ago would have better at masking his autism compared to the ones now


85 years ago, high functioning autistic men and women were just eccentric people. Didn't matter if they masked it nor would they want to be diagnosed. Having any psychiatric diagnosis back then was a great way to get put in the lobotomy factory.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Oct 10, 2022)

ATI Escapee said:


> I could not tell wtf is happening in that gif, it is like magic lol. I did learn the "correct" way of shoe tying eventually (truthfully it was kinda painful and to this day I get small kids asking me why I tie shoes so slow when they ask me for help kek) so I had to really sit and figure out that gif.
> 
> And now I know why mine are always crooked. Neat.
> 
> But I just wear flip flops 75% of the time



Yeah it takes a few tries, but then it's amazing.
It's also amazing how applying and directing autism to good ends leads to things like knot perfection and lopsided knot diagnostics, lol.


----------



## Merrys Pipeweed (Oct 13, 2022)

any man who doubts the existence of female autism is in for a rude awakening


----------



## TomServo (Oct 13, 2022)

I've met more than a few women over the years that certainly have a touch of the 'tism.


----------



## misterduckford (Oct 13, 2022)

Sexual Chocolate said:


> Yes, girls get autism too, and they're adorkable. You can get them to suck your dick by pretending to know some facts about trains or astrology or some shit.
> Normally I am not in favor of sexual activities with the mentally retarded but it's ok if they're spergs.


You can pee in their butt if you indulge in a lengthy dissertation about urea rebalancing colonic flora. Being autistic, they may counter with fears involving overpressure, bowel rupture and sep... (the chloroform should be taking effect, by now.)


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Oct 13, 2022)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> 85 years ago, high functioning autistic men and women were just eccentric people. Didn't matter if they masked it nor would they want to be diagnosed. Having any psychiatric diagnosis back then was a great way to get put in the lobotomy factory.


We over and under medicalize in the worst imaginable ways right now, it seems.

Eccentric people were seen as _weird_ but there wasn't some huge pass given to them to be assholes or weirdos, was there? 

Likewise, they might have been accommodated in a sense, but eccentricity wasn't some aspirational label to be worn, it's just how some people were, and you generally did not want to be seen that way. 

Social expectations still existed, in a state we might not totally agree with here and now, and if you were really eccentric you generally had to make up for it by actually being worth the 
irritation. Nowadays it seems more like you just find an excuse and cling to it and you end up enabled more and more on the internet while excluded more and more in person until you're alone.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 14, 2022)

Yeah its pretty common, just harder to diagnose.


----------



## PaleTay (Oct 16, 2022)

Many women have poor social skills and poor cleanliness. I don't mean in the functional mess sense, I've worked jobs where we've had to do chores and there's just disgusting stuff.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Oct 16, 2022)

your mom does


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Oct 16, 2022)

I know a girl who is way into Sonic Adventure 2 and has mild hygiene issues... so yes, yes girls can have autism.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Oct 19, 2022)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> I know a girl who is way into Sonic Adventure 2 and has mild hygiene issues... so yes, yes girls can have autism.


That's not a girl with autism. That was just the femboy I kidnapped and locked inside my basement


----------



## Johnny Salami (Oct 19, 2022)

need me a cute tomboy autistic femcel gf


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 7, 2022)

I've met an autistic woman, statistics major and an academic. Neurotic, extreme awkwardness, basketcase.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 10, 2022)

I’ve known a couple autistic girls. They usually aren’t as bad as autistic guys (their personal hygiene tends to be better at any rate) but they can still be annoying with their sperging. 

Worked with one who was obsessed with Pokémon. Just couldn’t get it through her head not everyone enjoyed it as much as she did (I was a good 13 years older than her and a teenager when it started to get popular in America so I never latched on to it like people her age) still kept trying to bring it up to me and explain all the lore “so I understood it” every chance she got, despite me telling her I couldn’t care less about the franchise.


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Nov 10, 2022)

The vast majority of women have autism, it's why their consumer spending is higher then men's. Non-autistic women get thrown out of the CHOO CHOO club that is women's spaces. The issue is that you are trying to apply male autism to women, which is vastly different. Women, like all autists, will give vague social cues and expect you to pick up on them, but has been classified as women being "subtle" or "putting more effort into reading the room". 

Think about it and you'll know I am right.


----------

